# New to Sansa Clip



## rbrager (Aug 15, 2006)

I have finally started using the Sansa Clip that I bought last Thanksgiving time. My usual MP3 player (a TRIO that used flash chips) could not handle the humongous ".AA" files from "audio.com", so I broke down and started to use the CLIP. The sound is great and the clip clips onto my collar so no more trashed players when they hit the hard floors at the Mall.

What drives me crazy is the player gets stuck in VOICE RECORDING or FM RADIO mode
and nothing get it back to "main menu". Does anyone know the secret? and want to share it?

You will make a senior very happy.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

I have a Sansa e250 and that's happened to me a couple times and both times it was when the battery was low and needed to be recharged.

See if recharging it helps.


----------



## rbrager (Aug 15, 2006)

I charged the CLIP the night before, so I had a fully charged battery. I turned it on and dropped straight into VOICE mode. After ten - fifteen minutes I got it into FM Radio mode. Then I tried reset several times but the CLIP insisted on FM Radio. I turned it off and drove home (about a mile) to get the quick start guide. When I finally turned it on It came up in MUSIC mode, so I spaced down to my audio book started it and returned to mall walking. I would be very happy with the CLIP if recording and FM Radio were not part of its menu.

When it works the tiny CLIP is the greatest since sliced bread. The BIG question is how do I get into main menu mode? At 72 I frustrate rather easily and I have been spoiled by all this high tech stuff that works all the time.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You should be able to get to the Main Menu by pressing the Menu button or hitting the left button <<.

Do either of those work?


----------



## rbrager (Aug 15, 2006)

Actually neither worked. I could start and stop recording or cycle through the voice options but I could not use the menu button to go up one level. As an X OpSys Engineer, this one seems to have been written by somebodies step cousin.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You could try updating the firmware and if that doesn't work contact Sandisk support http://www.sandisk.com/Retail/Default.aspx?CatID=1692#americas

If it's still under warranty I would ask them to replace it.


----------



## rbrager (Aug 15, 2006)

I will at least contact the Sansa support. I was hoping that it might just be cockpit errors on my part. The firmware update was for a similar problem. Maybe they have another one. I didn't see any when I looked but I might have missed it.

Please don't get me wrong. Except for this glitch the Clip is great.


----------

